# Apple butter results.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Started with around 5 quarts of peeled, cored, quartered and cut smaller in a slow cooker crock pot on low setting. Reason being I was going to transfer to the fast cooker. Cooked for 15 hours and turned the pot off at 5:30 AM Sat. morning. Got back in and drained any juice that was in pot off in a seive. Put back on at high setting and cooked another 6 hours. Results: 2 pints of finished product, but it was thick, as in plumb thick, as in dipped a spoonful outta da pot and turned the spoon upside down and it wouldn't fall off. Used sweet apples so cut back on sugar to 2 cups, 1 drop of cloves and 2 drops of cinamon. Won't too shabby if I must say so. Will make it different next time. Drained off at least 1-1/2 pints of juice, so the cooking went faster. Nothin wrong with a slow


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Never tried that before, sounds interesting.


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Brings back memories of mom making it when I was just a boy. Man I loved that stuff!


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Next batch I do will be with my other method. Wash, quarter, core and put in a big pot peel and all. Need to add a little water to pot to keep from sticking and cook slow so as not to burn or stick. Cook down and drain off what juice I can and reserve. Run thru my food mill and again drain juice. You end up with apple sauce this way. Then fill crockpot and cook for 12 hours on slow. The other way you start out with a pot full and end up with a half pot before you strain and even less by the time you get it thick. More yield, about the same amount of work and have juice to make jelly out of with method two. Time wise, it's a toss-up.


----------

